# 2006 Mitzi Tunnel Skiff Redo I just picked up from CL



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

For those that didnt see this skiff, here are the before pics, stay tuned for the transformation in acouple weeks.


----------



## tbutler (Dec 16, 2008)

Anxious to see the results! I'm picking up a new Mitzi tomorrow -- yours may provide inspiration for a future renovation of mine.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Anxious to see the results!  I'm picking up a new Mitzi tomorrow -- yours may provide inspiration for a future renovation of mine.


LOL
well it aint gonna be cheap, but I can say it will be perfect when I get it back...


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

hey bug slinger, i have a shit ton of pics of it. lemme know if you want em.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> hey bug slinger,   i have a chit ton of pics of it.  lemme know if you want em.


Thx anyway Nate, I can take my own pics ! lol
I'll post pics of it once I get her re-gelcoated and reglassed as well as some modifications Youngs Boats do to her.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

Finally Rob of youngs boats is starting on the Mitzi today, at first he wasnt going to touch it till end of may, looks like I'll have it back 3rd week of May !
I decided to go with a Mercury 50hp oil inj, didnt like the idea of the Yamaha 90 on the back being that it wasnt rated for it.
I'll be posting progress report pics soon


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

*Well added new Aluminum Trailer to the Mitzi rebuild*

Andy at http://www.platinumboattrailers.com/Home.html
makes some nice looking trailers and his prices are the best !
$2000.00 for this trailer to include Torsion bars rust free.
w/spare tire...Nice shiny wheels to.
Mitzi will be done 3rd week of May, she's been stripped and sanded getting ready for her new gelcoat & hull glassing and will be sporting a new color of Combat Green.
;D







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

*Mitzi getting ready for new facelift*

Stop by Youngs Boats today, Mitzi getting ready for her new facelift, Stay tuned for her transformation..
She'll be finshed May 25th !
*Custom Step from bow platform for storing trolling batteries
* New Minnkota 80 Lb Trolling Motor 24 volt
* New Spider web gelcoat incl compartments ( combat green web )
* New Skid resistant Deck - Light Tan color
* New Controls for Honda
* New 2012 Honda 60 Four Stroke
* New Hull Glass with Combat Green color ( half the color  of  OD Green )
* Flush Mount Hardware with pop up cleats & pole holder
* All new wiring
* New Hydraulic jack Plate
* New 6ft Talon ( Black )
* New Aluminum Trailer
* New Name for her ( Bug Slinger )








[/img]







[/img]


----------

